# raure i reeixir



## ohquenick

Els verbs raure i reeixir m'agreden molt, tot i que conec el sentit que tenen encara no he trobat una bona traducció al castellà que m'ompli. I també veig que raure, tot i que no es defectiu, no més es fa servir en tercera persona. Com traduirieu jo rac o tu raus? Pudrieu dir una frase en català amb jo rac o tu raus?

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## ernest_

A mi també m'agraden aquests verbs, però a la pràctica no es fan servir gaire.

El verb raure només l'he vist utilitzat en frases de l'estil "el problema rau en ...", en castellà podriem dir "el problema reside en ...". En primera o segona persona no l'he sentit mai, que recordi.

El verb "reeixir" tampoc és habitual. Potser a València s'utilitza més, ja que allà el verb "eixir" encara s'utilitza, mentre que a Catalunya "eixir" està en desús i es fa servir "sortir" en el seu lloc.


----------



## Penyafort

ohquenick said:


> encara no he trobat una bona traducció al castellà que m'ompli.



Perquè no és una paraula que tingui una sola traducció. Segons els casos, voldrà dir "salir bien", "tener éxito" o "lograr".


----------



## ernest_

ernest_ said:


> El verb raure només l'he vist utilitzat en frases de l'estil "el problema rau en ...", en castellà podriem dir "el problema reside en ...".


Veig que la Universitat Rovira i Virgila diu que aquest ús és incorrecte.

<p><em>raure</em></p>


----------



## ohquenick

Moltes gràcies. Segons els vostres comentaris i la página de la Universitat Rovira i Virgili que diu l'ernest, jo traduiria raure como "basarse", es a dir, pronominal. Hi ha verbs que són pronominals en català i no ho son en castellà i viceversa.

jo rac, yo me baso; tu raus, tu te basas; ell rau, él se basa; això rau, eso se basa.... 

Tu raus en el teu argument per a....; tú te basas en tu argumento para....

Jo rac en el meu argument per a....; yo me baso en mi argumento para....

i també

Això rau en l'argument de l'ernest....; esto se basa en el argumento de Ernesto.....; 

Us agrairia qualsevol comentari.


----------



## Dymn

Jo entenc el verb _raure _com una manera sofisticada de dir "estar situat" sempre de manera figurada, de tenir-hi l'arrel, el quid de la qüestió. Com a tal només s'utilitza amb objectes (o més aviat, fets) inanimats i per tant és defectiu, només es pot emprar en tercera persona. @ohquenick Els exemples que has posat no són correctes o si més no, ningú no ho diria.



			
				URV said:
			
		

> Ens hem equivocat: hem anat a *raure* allà on érem al començament.


Jo aquí diria "hem anat a parar", però bé, al final és un ús més ampli del significat habitual, entenc jo. El DIEC inclou tant l'ús de la URV com el que es fa servir normalment, que seria el 3.3.:



			
				DIEC said:
			
		

> *raure
> [quant a la flexió, com plaure]*
> 
> *1 *_1 _v. tr. [LC] Passar un instrument tallant, un raspador, etc., per la superfície (d’una cosa) per llevar-li el pèl, el borrissol, l’herba que s’hi ha fet, les desigualtats. _Raure l’era, un camp._
> *1 *_2 _v. tr. [LC] Llevar (el pèl, el borrissol, etc.), amb un raor.
> *2 *intr. [LC] Tenir tractes amb qui no voldríem. _Em sap greu d’haver de raure amb aquell home de tan mal geni. _
> *3 *_1 _intr. [LC] *anar a raure a un indret* Anar-hi sense voler-ho empès per la ventura.
> *3 *_2 _intr. [LC] Estar-se en un lloc. _On rau ara aquest desgraciat?_
> *3 *_3 _intr. [LC] Consistir en alguna cosa, tenir precisament el seu lloc en tal o tal cosa. _El valor d’aquestes joies rau en el fet que són peces úniques._


La resta de significats a banda del 3.3. són rars, o almenys no els he sentit mai.


----------



## ohquenick

Moltes gràcies Dymn.

També veus incorrecte aquesta?

Això rau en l'argument de l'ernest....; esto se basa en el argumento de Ernesto.....; 

Gràcies.


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo traduiria raure (en aquest significat) com "radicar" (el problema radica en...) i reeixir com "lograr" o "triunfar", segons el context.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

En prenc la llibertat de ficar el nas ací, us fent saber que el verb "reeixir" em fa vindre a la memòria el verb francés "réussir". D'aquesta manera, "réussir quelque chose" equival a "aconseguir quelcom" o "fer desembocar quelcom". El que no en sé dir (prenent en compte que no visc pas en un lloc catalanoparlant) és si se n'empra amb freqüència o si gairebé no és així.

reeixir | Diccionari Valencià. Valencià - Espanyol / Castellà

https://dlc.iec.cat/results.asp?txtEntrada=reeixir&operEntrada=0


----------



## Doraemon-

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> En prenc la llibertat de ficar el nas ací, us fent saber que el verb "reeixir" em fa vindre a la memòria el verb francés "réussir". D'aquesta manera, "réussir quelque chose" equival a "aconseguir quelcom" o "fer desembocar quelcom". El que no en sé dir (prenent en compte que no visc pas en un lloc catalanoparlant) és si se n'empra amb freqüència o si gairebé no és així.



No és ni de lluny una paraulta d'ús comú, com pot ser el _réussir _francès.


----------



## ohquenick

Moltes gràcies a tothom.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Jo "raure" no és que ho faci servir gaire sovint, però quan ho faig és amb el significat 3.2 del DIEC, generalment en segona persona. _On raus?_, dit per telèfon. Tampoc no em sona tan alienígena.

Més sovint es _On pares? On ets? _I en castellà seria _¿Por dónde andas? ¿Dónde estás?
_
****

Pel que fa a "reducir", no s'empra gaire, normalment s'utilitza la perífrasi "tindre èxit". Però "reeixida/reeixir" en general s'hauria d'entendre, més que el tercer sinònim, "succés".

I "réussir une épreuve" és "aprovar una prova".


----------

